# Frustrated, Angry, Upset and about to Cry



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone me again,

Ok not sure if I should post this here as it's abit of a rant but as you can see from the title thread i've had enough of Snoopy.

As many of you have given great advice on my peeing and pooing in living room thread I have decided to start a new one.

Things have got really out of hand as Snoopy is peeing all over the house now mostly at the bottom of the stairs and the top of the stairs right next to her litter trays with the new attract litter but unfortunately this seems to only work with her using it to poo in.

I have gone through two bottle of the simple solution/enzyme solution and it just seems to make her want to pee on top of it even more...I think I'm doing it right.

This morning I got up to a huge puddle of wee at the bottom of the stairs and tonight when I took the dogs out and my husband was in the bathroom she wee'd at the top of the stairs.

I'm so fed up of it and my husband wants her to go but I can't get rid of her she's my granddaughter cat and I don't give up on my family.

I'm going to try putting her in the bathroom tonight with her tray and bed and see how we go but unfortunately it means the dogs won't be able to get to there water but will have to try it as everything has failed.

Sorry for the long thread but so fed up and upset.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't blame you for feeling so frustrated! Am going through something similar with Sybil but it's not half as bad as she uses the tray most of the time.

Have you tried getting a recommendation from your vet for a behaviourist? Might be worth the initial expense if it gets to the root of the problem, solves it and avoids future expense on stuff that may not work!


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Have thought about it but unfortunately husband just wants to get rid of her so not really sure that he will go for it but as i've cried my eyes out tonight something has to be done. So I think I may get a quote can't hurt tried everything else with her.

She's happy to poo in the tray as she has just done that but I know soon enough wee will appear


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Definitely get a quote and take it from there - you may save yourself a lot of money and heartache in the long run. A fresh pair of (trained!) eyes may be able to see something in your kitty's environment that you haven't picked up on.

Stay strong


----------



## Mary Stephenson (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't know if this will help. Years ago I had this beautiful lilac point Siamese and we all adored the cat. She started spraying on everything. We covered the bottom parts of sofas, chairs etc. with plastic wrap. She squatted and peed on the carpet. She did use the litter box at times. One vet gave her antibiotics (big problem was my vet died in the process of treating her). So it was back and forth with different vets. The last straw was when the vet wanted to send her to a shrink vet. The cat loved everybody and all the other cats in the house, so that thought was crazy. Time went along and finally we came to the conclusion with another vet...but even though sending her to a specialist...well to make along story short she died right after surgery because her blood would not clot. So the problem was...she could not smell due to the fact she had an infection in her head. The infection had eaten away at her sinus passages. Her inability to not be able to smell very well caused her to mark everything. She didn't do it to be bad she did because she was an animal that requires scent to know where they are. At least that was the final understanding of the problem. I learned from that experience it is the whole body that needs to be considered not just the problem end.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried using two trays? Have you tried hooded trays versus open trays? Have you tried trays in different areas of the house? Have you got a feliway diffuser going? Does she have her own space away from the dogs? Other than litter attract have you tried other litters? Many cats will only go in clean tray, or need one tray for poops and one tray for wees, some need to go almost n secret (hooded trays),. DO the dogs stress her out in anyway, or do they completely ignore her? Are they allowed in the area that she uses for her tray and so make it smell of dog not cat? 

I hope you can get it sorted, reading your other thread it sounds like you have dog problems too. Maybe she is picking up on the stress in the house at the moment - that can cause them to have soiling problems.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you had her checked by the vet? I can't pretend to know a lot about cats, but it seems to me that if she is pooing in her tray, but weeing wherever, it could be that she cannot hold on to it. 

Could you put the dogs' water somewhere else for the night so she can have a space in the bathroom? I have Ferdie's water in the living room at night so that I can shut Diva in the kitchen with hers, or she wees on my carpet.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Not sure what you've already tried but try cleaning the area with the Simple Solution, dry it as best you can by blotting it with kitchen roll, maybe put a hairdryer on it, put down a puppy pad (or disposable baby changing mat) and spray it with feliway. I've had a similar thing with one of mine weeing by the front door. Initially I bought a covered tray and put it where he was doing the wee, which made getting in and out of the house a bit of a trial  and I had to explain why it was there to visitors :blush: Gradually over time I moved the tray further from the door. After about a month I replaced it with a small, open tray and eventually I was able to just leave a puppy pad down. I was still cleaning the area every 1-2 days with Simple during this time and also continuing with the Feliway. It has taken about 3 months but the hall floor has been dry now for at least 6 weeks. It will take time and perseverance but it can be sorted. Good luck


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree it sounds maybe an over all stress thing.
As Spid said maybe that she needs some dog free space. My dogs and cats get on great, but the cats do have areas that the dogs don't go, so that they can toilet n eat in peace.

Something else to maybe try is cats usually don't like walking on aluminium foil, so if she has a favourite spot or two could you cover it with foil (having cleaned the area), to discourage her.

Once good toilet pattens established, it can then be removed.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope you're feeling a bit better today?

Who is your pet insurance with? Just found out that Pet plan can cover behavioural treatment under veterinary fees, providing it is carried out by a APBC member.

Am going to go for it myself - I'll still have to pay the excess, but it'll save me over £200! There are cheaper behaviourists, but I want to go with a very reputable one and if insurance covers it, the cost doesn't matter that much 

Hope we both sort out the problem soon!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i still say put her in a room where there is a washable floor with her own tray food and water and also a bed.
i know this sounds drastic and i dont know if you can do it, but when i have had this trouble in the past, i literally cut out the underelay under the carpet, if it is carpeted there, and washed the underlay. this has often worked.
if the vet has okayed her from any medical problem, then it is more than likely that she is stressed about something and it could be the dogs. cats by nature do not wee or mess in their environment unless they are worried about something ie predator etc.
is there no way that you can keep her away from these spots. nellie my wegie used to do this alot especially when a newcomer arrived in the house and i keep her in the extension which has access into the pen. this i have done every night for about two months.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

spid said:


> Have you tried using two trays? Have you tried hooded trays versus open trays? Have you tried trays in different areas of the house? Have you got a feliway diffuser going? Does she have her own space away from the dogs? Other than litter attract have you tried other litters? Many cats will only go in clean tray, or need one tray for poops and one tray for wees, some need to go almost n secret (hooded trays),. DO the dogs stress her out in anyway, or do they completely ignore her? Are they allowed in the area that she uses for her tray and so make it smell of dog not cat?


I wonder this too - Even humans can get stage fright if we can't go to the loo in peace (well I do!) - maybe a hooded litter tray in a quieter place may help her feel able to go the loo in peace?


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your support and advice.

I have used I think nearly every litter that's on the market over the years and it doesn't seem to matter.
I have used both open and hooded trays and even swapped them round and had several on the go.
I have several litter trays scattered around the house.
It definitely isn't about her not being able to hold it as she she's almost 6years old and looks at the tray and then goes.
I've tried lifting her into the tray but that was awhile a go and as she doesn't really like to be handled I think it frightened her.
I've used the feliway diffuser and the feliway spray but doesn't make a difference.
The dogs ignore her except when she's jumping up all over them and giving them kisses.
The trays aren't in the areas that they go as they are everywhere that she likes to wee.

Last night enough was enough so I put her in the bathroom as she's already got a tray in there with water and a bed. I then closed the door and then put the dog gate up...Unfortunately she did the great escape...
She managed to open the door (I admit not the securist) and then somehow she got out of the dog gate and then came jumping on my bed as if to say "Look Nanny I completed your challenge." She then went to sleep in between my legs until my husband got in...WEE bottom of the stairs next to litter tray.

So the only other place she can go is the kitchen so she went in there with litter tray, water, bed and food. She wasn't happy but the great thing is being upstairs you can't hear her.

This evening I watched her use the litter tray and thought great so I shut the living room door and allowed her to come into the living room with access to the kitchen and also because she has never had a wee when we have been in the room (not on the carpet anyway) but no there she went a nice big huge wee in the corner so back to the kitchen she's gone :nono:

I'm going to get a behaviourist because life can't be all about Snoopy weeing and living in the kitchen.

Sorry for the long reply.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi again

I've been thinking about this again - I'm guessing you have had her checked for UTI/cystitis/crystals?

If that's clear, I did wonder if the RC Calm food that I am using may help? I am using it with Bibi and have noticed a huge change in confidence and personality since she has been on it (2 months now) - she is much happier and less stressed..... I know I sound a bit evangelical, but it has been amazing for us. My vet suggested it when Bibi was so timid and stressed, and I was told that the vet nurse with behaviour specialism at the practise had had very good results? It says it can help the urinary maifestations of stress. Maybe worth a chat with your vet too??

Calm CC 36 - Royal Canin

good luck


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

ella said:


> Hi again
> 
> I've been thinking about this again - I'm guessing you have had her checked for UTI/cystitis/crystals?
> 
> ...


Thank you for that advice will certainly speak to the vet about that food...hmm never even realised they did food like that.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Life with Snoopy is changing 

Well after some very stressful years and wonderful advice from all of you on here life seems to be getting better.

Last Thursday night after the naughtiness in the living room Snoopy officially moved into the kitchen and wow what a transformation.
On Saturday evening when my husband came to rescue me falling out of the shower he left the living room door open and within five minutes she'd pooped at the bottom of the stairs but no wee...half hooray :

Ever since Snoopy has been coming into the living room in the evening with us and for the rest of the time spending it in the kitchen. She has been using the tray for both wee and poo, is using her bed, which she hasn't done for about three years and hasn't had any naughty weeing in the living room since last Thursday. She even goes in there when I say night time now instead of chasing her round the living room.

I'm sure i've put a kiss of death on this now and no where near ready to let her anywhere else but I feel a little stress free...Now for training the husband to keep the door shut...Next Challenge 

Thank you to whoever suggested time out for her.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great news, but you must keep this for sometime or else she will go back to using the carpet, and gradually let her into the other rooms but very gradually.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> great news, but you must keep this for sometime or else she will go back to using the carpet, and gradually let her into the other rooms but very gradually.


Yes that's what we've been doing she came upstairs tonight for half hour while I was getting showered and no accidents but she does seem very happy in the kitchen so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Animal Rescue Donations (Feb 16, 2012)

hiya, have you tried a DAP SPRAY or collar? you can get them from the vets i think they are about £30 roughly but they are really good  ask your vet though x


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Animal Rescue Donations said:


> hiya, have you tried a DAP SPRAY or collar? you can get them from the vets i think they are about £30 roughly but they are really good  ask your vet though x


Thanks for your advice but yes been down that road several times and just didn't make a difference.

Things are getting better it's been a week since the last wee incident so I feel like we're getting there now but still wary of her in the living room and keep watching her every move but fingers crossed things are going to be ok probably just living in the kitchen and time in the living room with us in the evening.

Just need to help Kat1703 now


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't change anything from what you are doing - she's happy and you're happy - I'd keep it that way by keeping her in just the two rooms as you are doing - don't test her


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Well after the wee incident tonight she's back in the kitchen.

I do wonder actually that this morning her mother Poppy went in Snoopy's tray in the kitchen, which she hasn't done since Snoopy's been restricted and I wonder if Snoopy doesn't want to use it now that Poppy has.

Just a thought it's just occured to me.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you might have just answered your own question - sounds likely to me too - she'll soon have you trained to understand her Lol


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds to me as if Snoopy has been trying to make her own space, and now she has HER space in the kitchen, she feels safe.
Yes another cat using her tray could upset the apple cart cos once again Her space has been invaded.

I have a Maine Coon that has a litter tray in the bathroom. He is an out and about cat. but i once removed the litter tray and he wee'd on the bathroom floor. so i put it back, he had the tiniest of wees, and he has never wee'd on the floor again. but every now and then he will have a tiny wee in the tray. I believe that this is his security blanket. It is his space and he is happy.

All cats like their on space. Snoopy was just trying to find hers.


----------

